# El Cope Auratus Photoshoot



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I was a little bored today and wanted to take some pictures of my frogs. At first my bolder frogs had no problem with the pictures. Later I added some flies to get my more shy boys and girls to come out. They are now about 2 years 10 months old (I bought them two years ago and they were 6 months out of water at that time). I hope you enjoy them. I think they are truly stunning frogs.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful frogs. I love Auratus.

Is that the same tank as in your tank build thread? Can we see some FTSs? As I recall, it was quite stunning, inside and out.


----------



## zach77 (Feb 8, 2012)

Awesome frogs and tank setup!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Very nice viv! love the microsorum sp.!


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

Your setup is amazing and these frogs are nice!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the El Cope auratus!! Nice pics of a freat frog!!


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice pictures..... 
great Viv and beautiful Frogs...
Larry


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

frogface said:


> Beautiful frogs. I love Auratus.
> 
> Is that the same tank as in your tank build thread? Can we see some FTSs? As I recall, it was quite stunning, inside and out.


Yes, that is the same tank I set up a couple years ago. Two weeks ago I removed a lot of plants because I felt it was looking overgrown and I want to add some new plants. So, the left side is kind of bare right now since that is where I removed most of the plants. I just need a change of scenery after a couple years


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I'm a big fan of the El Cope auratus!! Nice pics of a freat frog!!


Me too! Auratus is a frog that does not get the credit that it deserves. Everyone is too busy chasing the "expensive" frogs and have forgotten that the "common" frogs are often much more beautiful. I am a proud Auratus owner


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice frogs. However, the specimen in the 3rd pic from the top looks rather emaciated. Has it looked like that for a while?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

skylsdale said:


> Nice frogs. However, the specimen in the 3rd pic from the top looks rather emaciated. Has it looked like that for a while?


The frog in the 3rd pictures is the same frog as in picture 5, 7, and many more photos. So, I am guessing it is just a camera angle if that is the only frog you thing is emaciated.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

No, I noticed it in others as well. The back looks sunken in and the legs pretty thin. Wasn't sure if others are outcompeting it or if it's stressed.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

skylsdale said:


> No, I noticed it in others as well. The back looks sunken in and the legs pretty thin. Wasn't sure if others are outcompeting it or if it's stressed.


Honestly, I am kind of shocked that you pointed him out of all the other frogs. You picked out my most bold frog of all my frogs. The one in picture 26 that is blurry and under a log is my most shy one. The reason he was not in the group pictures is because he was not liking the flash of the camera but I also dumped some flies in the back for him (because I knew he most likely would not come out). 

Maybe he gets a lot of exercise by running laps and climbing walls in the 90 gallon tank? LOL.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Great photos and your tank looks awesome! Wish I could get moss growth like yours!


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

are they bold frogs compared to most auratus?


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I had some green and black many years ago but I would say these are more bold. Also, I guess it depends on your idea of what bold is. Here is a couple short videos while I was cleaning the glass a week or two ago. They weren't running from my hands in the tank and I had not fed them yet. 

BoldFrog.mp4 video by Jeeperrs_bucket - Photobucket

BoldFrog2.mp4 video by Jeeperrs_bucket - Photobucket


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

oh wow! thanks for the videos!!! They look pretty bold!! Would you suggest a group or a pair!!!


----------



## lincolnerickson (Oct 7, 2011)

Amazing terrarium and frogs. My wife wants some Auratus so that might be the next project.


----------



## JasonPannell (Mar 16, 2008)

what is the larger leaf plant on the right side of the tank?


----------



## geoffsfrogs (Feb 20, 2011)

amazing looking tank! What kind of moss did you use? Looks like its doing extremely well in the tank.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

bryandarts said:


> oh wow! thanks for the videos!!! They look pretty bold!! Would you suggest a group or a pair!!!


I guess that depends on the size tank. Mine seem to do well in a group. I went with these frogs because of the success other had in groups. I didn't want a huge tank with only two frogs.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

JasonPannell said:


> what is the larger leaf plant on the right side of the tank?


It is a Fern-Microsorum sp. from Black Jungle. It is supposed to be a slow grower but I am constantly having to cut it back. I always toss the trimmings and feel guilty.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

geoffsfrogs said:


> amazing looking tank! What kind of moss did you use? Looks like its doing extremely well in the tank.


Some of the moss is natural moss that grew off the wood but the other moss I planted was Selaginella Gold Tips from Josh's Frogs. Some of the natural moss grew up over it but it is really starting to come back.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i normally don't like vivs with moss all over the ground, but i love this viv. the combination of moss and the wood and dirt makes it perfect.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

jeeperrs said:


> It is a Fern-Microsorum sp. from Black Jungle. It is supposed to be a slow grower but I am constantly having to cut it back. I always toss the trimmings and feel guilty.


Sell them!


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Here is a new picture of the frog after Hydei only feedings for the last few weeks.


----------

